# [SOLVED] System still uses OpenRC to boot instead of systemd

## TechnoMage40

So, I'm converting a slightly old Windows desktop into a gentoo box, and I know I want to run Gnome3, so I'm trying to set everything up for systemd. I chose only the systemd option under Gentoo Linux using genkernel --menuconfig, and verified that all the kernel settings were correct according to teh systemd wiki page.

but looking at the /proc/1/comm file shows that it is still using openRC:

```
localhost ~ # cat /proc/1/comm

init

localhost ~ #
```

also, several of the systemd ctl commands, like hostnamectl adn localectl are returning a strange error:

```
localhost ~ # localectl

Failed to issue method call: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

localhost ~ # localectl -h

localectl [OPTIONS...] COMMAND ...

Query or change system locale and keyboard settings.

  -h --help                Show this help

     --version             Show package version

     --no-convert          Don't convert keyboard mappings

     --no-pager            Do not pipe output into a pager

  -P --privileged          Acquire privileges before execution

     --no-ask-password     Do not prompt for password

  -H --host=[USER@]HOST    Operate on remote host

Commands:

  status                   Show current locale settings

  set-locale LOCALE...     Set system locale

  list-locales             Show known locales

  set-keymap MAP [MAP]     Set virtual console keyboard mapping

  list-keymaps             Show known virtual console keyboard mappings

  set-x11-keymap LAYOUT [MODEL] [VARIANT] [OPTIONS]

                           Set X11 keyboard mapping

  list-x11-keymap-models   Show known X11 keyboard mapping models

  list-x11-keymap-layouts  Show known X11 keyboard mapping layouts

  list-x11-keymap-variants [LAYOUT]

                           Show known X11 keyboard mapping variants

  list-x11-keymap-options  Show known X11 keyboard mapping options

localhost ~ # localectl list-locales

localhost ~ # localectl status

Failed to issue method call: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

localhost ~ # localectl --version

systemd 208

+PAM +LIBWRAP -AUDIT -SELINUX +IMA -SYSVINIT -LIBCRYPTSETUP -GCRYPT +ACL -XZ

localhost ~ #
```

I'm not sure what I did wrong that prevents systemd from being used...

My emerge --info looks like this:

```
localhost ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.2.8-r1 (default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop/gnome/systemd, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.12.13-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.12.13-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_Dual_CPU_E2160_@_1.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     3103152 total,   2997780 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 21 Apr 2014 11:15:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.2

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r3, 3.3.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.12.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.17

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/ rsync://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/ http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/distfiles.gentoo.org/ rsync://rsync.mirrorservice.org/distfiles.gentoo.org/ rsync://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/gentoo/ http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo rsync://rsync.gtlib.gatech.edu/gentoo http://gentoo.mirrors.hoobly.com/ http://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/ rsync://mirrors.rit.edu/gentoo/ http://mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov/gentoo/ http://gentoo.llarian.net/ http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ rsync://gentoo.cs.uni.edu/gentoo-distfiles http://gentoo.cs.uni.edu/ http://mirror.usu.edu/mirrors/gentoo/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.us.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli colord cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr dvdrw eds emboss encode evo exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gpm gstreamer gtk iconv introspection ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify libsecret mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg nautilus ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt3support qt4 readline sdl session socialweb spell ssl startup-notification svg systemd tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 x86 xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

localhost ~ #
```

What did I miss? I know it has to be something simple...Last edited by TechnoMage40 on Mon Apr 21, 2014 5:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 666threesixes666

look at lilo or grub wikis systemd sections....  basically you need to tell your boot loader to use the alternate init system.

----------

## TechnoMage40

```

```

Ah, BLAST IT!!!  I knew it was something simple, but that's pushing it...  :Sad: 

Sorry guys. guess I'm still getting used to the way grub2 does things...

Once I used real_init= in the /etc/default/grub file, I get systemd from/proc/1/comm now

And my various ctl programs are behaving nicely now... Only weird thing is it seems to not be liking the swap partition I created.. 

```
Apr 21 12:36:26 localhost systemd[1]: Job dev-SWAP.device/start timed out.

Apr 21 12:36:26 localhost systemd[1]: Timed out waiting for device dev-SWAP.devi

Apr 21 12:36:26 localhost systemd[1]: Dependency failed for /dev/SWAP.

Apr 21 12:36:26 localhost systemd[1]: Dependency failed for Swap.

Apr 21 12:36:26 localhost systemd[1]: Starting System Initialization.

```

and looking at my partition table, I have:

```
silverbolt ~ # parted /dev/sda

GNU Parted 3.1

Using /dev/sda

Welcome to GNU Parted! Type 'help' to view a list of commands.

(parted) print

Model: ATA ST3250310AS (scsi)

Disk /dev/sda: 250GB

Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B

Partition Table: gpt

Disk Flags:

Number  Start   End     Size    File system     Name    Flags

 1      1049kB  3146kB  2097kB                  grub    bios_grub

 2      3146kB  137MB   134MB   ext2            boot

 3      137MB   674MB   537MB   linux-swap(v1)  swap

 4      674MB   250GB   249GB   ext4            rootfs

(parted)
```

do I need to change the label on the swap partition?

----------

## 666threesixes666

mark this post as solved, and start a new thread about the swap behavior.  your fstab needs changed from /dev/SWAP to /dev/sda2 or where ever your swap partition resides.

----------

